# Best floor finish



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm sure there is a thread in this forum that covers this. But the search here sucks.

I've got a floor guy coming to my home Monday talk about my 3/4 inch solid red oak floors. They are Bruce hardwood and currently have a ploy finish. I would like to get them refinished with a durable finish. I think the good stuff can't be bought here in Cali. He said we would talk about that as if it is some big azz secret. So someone please enlighten me on what he may be leading to. Is oil base the way to go or is there a durable water base product out there? Can someone give me brand names that are decent. I would like to at least have some knowledge when he comes out. Also the finish I'm looking for needs to be clear natural. Probably a semi gloss or gloss. Thanks!


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

It's a shame you can't get the fabulon in Cali that I use around here. Stuff is nearly bullet proof. I'm not well versed on the water bourne finishes, but do know they've made great strides in quality & durability in the last 10 years. Hopefully one of the guys who know more about water will be along shortly.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

you can order the fabulon on line. you can still buy oil based products in cali you just have to buy it by the quart.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Metro M & L said:


> you can order the fabulon on line. you can still buy oil based products in cali you just have to buy it by the quart.



And that's the part that absolutely boggles my mind. Our supplier for finish is in IL. They can ship it from IL, but can't sell it in their own state.


----------



## carpentershane (Feb 9, 2009)

fabulon makes a waterbased product as well.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

There's no big secret, and there's no problem getting good floor finishes in California. The catalyzed, water-born products such as StreetShoe are outstanding - good looking and durable enough for commercial environments, which is where they came from in the first place. Standard water-based such as you'll find in the hardware store are for DIYers, and you shouldn't use them. I have red oak T&G in my home, with clear StreetShoe. It looks great, and there's no sign that it's ever going to wear out or fail, and it's gotten 6 years so far of hard use from my boys and their friends. It's what I recommend for my customers. Good catalyzed finishes demand careful, professional application, more than the older finishes and more than non-pro finishes.


----------



## Eaglei (Aug 1, 2012)

I like to use Bona traffic or mega water borne finish . Seems to get more durable as it ages . They make a new finish that the N.B.A. uses on it's basketball courts . They also make cleaning products to be used with a micro-fiber mop for weekly floor cleaning .Thats my wifes dept . :blink:


----------



## Walk On Wood (May 8, 2010)

IMHO, the best finishes are Swedish, or acid-cure finishes, particularly Glitsa Multi-Cote. I have used Glitsa and Synteko for nearly 20 years. Im pretty sure that Cali (among many other states) has banned them. When I have to use something with less smell, Street Shoe is my go to. 4 coat system, 2 Emulsion, 2 Street Shoe. It's very nice looking and seems to perform well.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Can I get fabulon shipped via internet to cali by the gallon?


----------



## Eaglei (Aug 1, 2012)

I don't know if it's worth your time or effort trying to get fabulon . It's a great finish for exotics and other premium woods . It really lets you see the different colors and grains , great clarity . IMO , Bona or Street Shoe is a very durable finish and just fine for red oak .


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Forgot to mention, I will be having my floors completely stripped and sanded, so this is going to be a new finish. The yellowing is what my wife and I don't like. The current floor is 10 years old. I installed it pre finished with a poly.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

Walk On Wood said:


> IMHO, the best finishes are Swedish, or acid-cure finishes, particularly Glitsa Multi-Cote. I have used Glitsa and Synteko for nearly 20 years. Im pretty sure that Cali (among many other states) has banned them. When I have to use something with less smell, Street Shoe is my go to. 4 coat system, 2 Emulsion, 2 Street Shoe. It's very nice looking and seems to perform well.


I've always wondered about the acid cure. What's so great about them? What are the down sides?


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Walk On Wood said:


> IMHO, the best finishes are Swedish, or acid-cure finishes, particularly Glitsa Multi-Cote. I have used Glitsa and Synteko for nearly 20 years. Im pretty sure that Cali (among many other states) has banned them. When I have to use something with less smell, Street Shoe is my go to. 4 coat system, 2 Emulsion, 2 Street Shoe. It's very nice looking and seems to perform well.


Company outta Kansas City used to do quite a few floors in my area using Glitsa. The durability of the floors I seen don't hold a candle to the Fabulon. My only experience with it has been to either screen & recoat glitsa floors, & sand & refinish them. Both jobs were under 10 years old.


----------



## Walk On Wood (May 8, 2010)

Multi-Cote just came on the market a few years ago. It's a single product for sealing and coating. The old Glitsa (gold seal) required a separate sealer under, and couldn't go over itself for 30 days. I used Synteko classic before Multi-Cote came out. 

What's so great about it? In my opinion, everything. It dries in an hour (like water base) goes on thick (like oil poly) and is more durable and nicer looking than either of them. Down side is that it SMELLS, BAD!!!! We wear full face respirators with formaldehyde cartridges. It's a tough finish for some people to work with due to its rapid dry time. Everybody raves about water base finish lack of smell, but just cuz you can't smell it doesn't mean it's not just as bad. Aziridine and isocyanate are the typical hardeners and are no joke.

I've used Fabulon before and wasn't impressed. It looked nice, but that was about it.


----------



## InterCounty (Apr 27, 2010)

I've found the hardest waterbase out there is Bona Traffic.
Now they even have the HD version. ...supposedly even better.

http://www.bona.com/en-US/United-States1/BonaSystem/Coatings/Finishes/Bona-Traffic-HD---New/

Buy online:
http://floormechanics.com/Bona-Traffic-HD-waterbased-hardwood-floor-finish%29%29398.php


----------

